# Raleigh I just picked up in a pkg deal



## schwinn564 (Nov 11, 2022)

Ive looking for an affordable schwinn 564 after 20 years of looking I found one my size on cl picked this raleigh up with a takara custom 12 in a pkg deal wondering if anyone out there can help me identify the raleigh. Its super lightweight
guy fizz can painted it and put stupid handle bars on it😡


----------



## juvela (Nov 12, 2022)

-----

this Raleigh bicycle has nothing to do with Raleigh of England

it is something termed a Technium and was produced by/for Raleigh USA (Huffman owned) at a facility near Tacoma Washington

dates from the early 1980's - roughly forty year ago

loads of information on the Technium products online

just search under that name and you will find the full development story


-----


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 12, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Raleigh has nothing to do with Raleigh of England
> 
> ...



thanks still can’t believe how light it is for older bike


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2022)

...you can just flip those 'bars round to the way they were originally of course.
The grips are a bit of an acquired taste though!


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 13, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> ...you can just flip those 'bars round to the way they were originally of course.
> The grips are a bit of an acquired taste though!



First thing i did lol. Of course i didn’t  realize he drilled holes through The bars to run the brake cables through them so he could put those stupid grips on so I cut the grips off and of course the brake cables got ruined taking them out so i picked up a cheap cable replace kit from walmart I’ve got one brake working OK the other one is not cooperating. I ordered some new tape


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2022)

Looks better already.
Personally I would slightly shorten those brake cable outers to tidy up the cockpit area, they look a little too long.
That seatpost looks like it's sticking out of the frame possibly beyond its safe usage point?
The 'technium' frames are an interesting construction concept,  I've never seen one before.


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 13, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Looks better already.
> Personally I would slightly shorten those brake cable outers to tidy up the cockpit area, they look a little too long.
> That seatpost looks like it's sticking out of the frame possibly beyond its safe usage point?
> The 'technium' frames are an interesting construction concept,  I've never seen one before.



yeah I noticed that too it’s my understanding that the guy was very tall and that’s why he put the handlebars like that I’m not sure why he did it on the takara though because the Takara is a super tall bike that was the other one that I picked up in the deal and yes I do plan to shorten the cables and lower seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2022)

Huge difference in the frame sizes. The Raleigh must be a 19" max.


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Huge difference in the frame sizes. The Raleigh must be a 19" max.



yeah the 564 is reason i got all 3 and thats a short frame also I planned  to sell the raleigh and the takara keep the schwinn but I might just sell the takara.


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 14, 2022)

schwinn564 said:


> yeah I noticed that too it’s my understanding that the guy was very tall and that’s why he put the handlebars like that I’m not sure why he did it on the takara though because the Takara is a super tall bike that was the other one that I picked up in the deal and yes I do plan to shorten the cables and lower seat.
> 
> View attachment 1731455
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 14, 2022)

schwinn564 said:


> View attachment 1732269



looks a little better


----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2022)

-----

Takara a marketing badge for a firm based in Oklahoma

actual manufacturer of the cycle is Kuwahara


-----


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 14, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Takara a marketing badge for a firm based in Oklahoma
> 
> ...



Kuwahara was sweet bmx back in the 80s I actually had one never knew they made takara.


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 14, 2022)

looking better buy the minute


----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2022)

-----

😉

tip -

when wrapping a bar with adhesive cloth wrap it is generally better to work bottom to top rather than top to bottom

working top to bottom is good for non-adhesive plastic wrap such as the Schwinn Hunt Wilde


-----


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 14, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 😉
> 
> ...



yeah I noticed that after I was done lol


----------

